# Insurance yet again !



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi guys :wave:

Been looking to change cars and hopefully move onto something more fast and fun. But not matter what car I find insurance companies wont insure me on it or need me to be 21 which is a pain in the  
But then again I can get insured on modern day fast cars, focus rs, golf Gti, Leon fr, no problem.  But I don't fancy taking a car out on finance. 
Insurance companies just don't want me to be happy :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Put parents or siblings on it as named drivers, iv done it all along and has saved me loads of money


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

what car do you have in mind??


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

yup - Putting my mum on my policy saved me around 20%. Nothing 'wrong' with doing it.


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

I put my missus on mine. drops it loads


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I put mum, dad and sister on, saves me £300 on my octavia at 21 costs £650 my first car at 18 was a 1.2 corsa and i saved £600 by doing it so paid £1250


----------



## jonnyboyctr (Nov 7, 2012)

Sometimes agreeing a capped milage with insurance company ie 5000 miles a year can bring insurance down, its never a vast amount but every little helps plus they never check how many you actualy do! Also advanced driving courses will help


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Put parents or siblings on it as named drivers, iv done it all along and has saved me loads of money


Doing this, I saved myself £265 this year:thumb:.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I was hoping to buy a Honda s2000 as a weekend toy. But most insurance companies won't insure me till I'm at least 21  the only quote so far I got was 12000 :lol: no use if I'm only saving 200-600 pound extra 
Being a weekend toy your lucky if it would be driven much in these Scottish weathers right now. Maybe I should just pick a different car?


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Where have you tried, on compare my quotes were always rediculous but I went on admirals websites and got a cracking quote :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

It was mostly compare quotes I tried. 
Then intrepid elephant and they couldn't give me a quote. Maybe I should just give them a ring up :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Give Greenlight or Adrian Flux a call they might be able to help - numbers at the top of the insurance zone


----------

